# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Tying vs

## Sportsman296

I was just wondering if you tie your flies or do you buy them, personally i do both.

----------


## Sportsman296

I use a cortland 5/6wt combo, and a 7/8wt combo from cabelas called the cahill.

----------


## Sarge47

I do both.  BTW, sending you an invite to my fly fishing/tying sub group:  "Flyboys." :Balloon:

----------


## Sportsman296

> I do both.  BTW, sending you an invite to my fly fishing/tying sub group:  "Flyboys."


Thanks for the invite, can't wait to join in on the converesations!  :Banana:

----------


## tipacanoe

I do both, but since I have a found a company called the Benton Fly Box on line, my tying days may be over.  The flies are tied in Maine, and you can't beat the quality, just thought I would pass it on, and I have no interest in the company other than buying from them.

----------


## Blade

> I was just wondering if you tie your flies or do you buy them, personally i do both.


Tying your own fly's is a great way to maintain your fishing interest even if there's a blizzard blowing out your door.

----------


## Sarge47

> Tying your own fly's is a great way to maintain your fishing interest even if there's a blizzard blowing out your door.


I'm sending you an invite to my Fly-tyers/Fly-fishing sub-group:  "Flyboys!"     :Cowboy:

----------


## Psalm25

428407_426609564029204_456885822_n.jpg 403534_419863901370437_1921086332_n.jpg 385730_418590278164466_1896535577_n.jpg 269295_426030757420418_814899248_n.jpg269295_426030757420418_814899248_n.jpg

I have never used a fly I didn't tie myself. I started fly fishing a year ago... man have I been missing out on a lot of fun all my life!!!

----------


## Sarge47

> 428407_426609564029204_456885822_n.jpg 403534_419863901370437_1921086332_n.jpg 385730_418590278164466_1896535577_n.jpg 269295_426030757420418_814899248_n.jpg269295_426030757420418_814899248_n.jpg
> 
> I have never used a fly I didn't tie myself. I started fly fishing a year ago... man have I been missing out on a lot of fun all my life!!!


Nice, I'll be sending you an invite to my sub-group, "Flyboys!"         :Cowboy:

----------


## Psalm25

> Nice, I'll be sending you an invite to my sub-group, "Flyboys!"


 :Thumbup1:

----------


## Sarge47

> 


It's not letting me send you an invite, you probably need to have a minimum of a magical number of posts.  I'm not sure how many, but keep posting and I'll keep trying!      :2:

----------


## Psalm25

I remember reading something about that when I joined... I think it is 16 or 20, something to that affect. I will hit the magic number whatever it may be before the end of the day. I have my fly vice set up beside the computer, helps take the edge off the winter months while I wait for the trout run to commence.

----------


## postman

I love tying more than fishing I think. Usually tie flies all through the winter months and then end up giving most of them away to friends.

----------


## Psalm25

> I love tying more than fishing I think. Usually tie flies all through the winter months and then end up giving most of them away to friends.


I hear you Postman, it is crazy the amount of flies I have already... and its only January lol. By the time May comes I will have box's full  :Nod:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

These days I tie the grater majority of the flies I use.  I still buy some of the really small trout flies, their a bit nerve racking to tie.  I have to admit, when I stop at a fly shop, I'll always find a few flies to purchase.  The fact is, if I never tied or purchased a fly again, I'm set for life.

----------


## Sarge47

> These days I tie the grater majority of the flies I use.  I still buy some of the really small trout flies, their a bit nerve racking to tie.  I have to admit, when I stop at a fly shop, I'll always find a few flies to purchase.  The fact is, if I never tied or purchased a fly again, I'm set for life.


I sent you an invite to my sub-group, "Fly-Boys."  It's for the Fly Fishers and Tyers among us!      :Cowboy:

----------


## Blade

> I'm sending you an invite to my Fly-tyers/Fly-fishing sub-group:  "Flyboys!"


Accepted and thanks!

----------


## dallas1

*i don't tie fly's anymore but i do tie all my crappie jigs.*

----------

